# Wiltshire spots!



## Transit_Aaron (Oct 27, 2010)

Few little spots i know of in Wiltshire

Sanctuary at the start of the ridgeway on the A4 between Avebury and Marlborough.

Westwoods by Alton Barnes 

Knapp Hill again by Alton Barnes

Savernake Forest, just be wary of teenagers

Foxhill Ridgeway


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Great that you have taken the time to share these with the rest of us, thanks. Can you add them to the campsite map so they dont get lost in the many posts.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Transit_Aaron (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah no problem, wheres the link to the page?


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Here you go - link

Derek


----------

